# I got a very old house.



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I got a very old house, and needs a lot of TLC. My first question is.
Windows, about 7 windows needs new glass. Should I repaire them or should I replace them all together. what do you think.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How much money do you have? One reason old windows leak is because they are not tight around the edges. If this is so, then replacing the glass isn't going to help because air is exchanging all around the windows. If you replace them, use a product that is better than Anderson or Pella, which are midgrade windows, not best. Try a product like Polar, which cost the same but are higher quality with better insulation value.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

How old is your house?

Don't let anyone kid you about replacement windows. They take a very long time to recoup their cost and will last a fraction of the time that an old-growth wood window will. Repairing your original windows, tightening them up with good quality weatherstripping, and adding a storm window will provide comparable or better insulation.

Keeping your old windows, especially if this is a historic house, can also increase your property value. Old House Journal compared well-maintained old vs. new windows in their current issue. Here are the stats: this should end the debate of the advantages of keeping the old windows vs the new varieties once and for all. 

Assumptions for all examples: 3x5 window; gas heat @ $1.09/therm 

Storm window over single-pane original window 
Cost for storm = $50 
Annual energy savings = 722,218 Btu 
Annual savings per window = $13.20 
Simple payback = 4.5 years 
*nothing sent to the landfill 

Double pane thermal replacement of single pane window 
Cost $450.00 
Annual Energy savings = 625,922 Btu 
Annual Savings per window = $11.07 
Simple payback = 40.5 years 
*Original window in the landfill 

Low E Glass double pane thermal replacement of single pane window 
Cost = $550.00 
Annual Energy Savings = 902,722 Btu 
Annual Savings per window = $16.10 
Simple payback = 34 years 
*original window in the landfill 

Low E glass double pane thermal replacement of single-pane window with a storm 
Cost = $550.00 
Annual Energy Savings = 132,407 Btu 
Annual Savings per window = $2.29 
Simple payback = 240 years 
*original window in landfill 

If that doesn't convince you, then please consider saving and storing your old windows after you pull them out. The next owner will appreciate it


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I have another pov on this. 

I would replace the windows.

We own an elderly rental property and were recently confronted with the issues of lead paint. 

Windows are exceptionally problematic, since the friction of sliding them open and closed causes lead-containing dust to be produced. Even when the painted areas have been repainted, lead dust can still remain. Testing is the only way to know. 

We took a free four hour course on this and it scared the bejeebers out of us. You need to wet sand all paint and even shellacs can contain lead. You need to wear hair, shoe and clothing covers, as well as a good face mask. Wash before smoking or eating and don't eat in the area being remodeled. Use a hepa vacuum to get up any dust and dirt and paint chips. Other vacuums will just spew the dust everywhere. It is in rugs, window wells, etc. 

The dirt outside most older homes has significant lead contamination due to years of scraping and painting. That is why either lawn or ground covers or mulches should be used if soil testing shows lead contamination. 

One little video they showed us was of a family that had very young children that remodeled their older home. Their beautiful, precious children will now always have issues due to lead poisoning. One tiny paint chip can cause serious poisoning. 

Go to any government website on lead poisoning and learn how to remodel your older home using lead-safe practices. We heard and learned enough to make me feel fear at the sight of any peeling paint and paint chips. 

I hope this helps someone!

Blessings, Jill~


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Jill's points about the lead dust that can result from friction are quite accurate. However, there are other ways to deal with the dust without resorting to new vinyl windows, which have their own health issues.

Lead is a very real and serious issue. However, the risk is often overstated and throwing your windows out is entirely unnecessary and an overreaction.

We've been renovating our old house for the last 2 years, and due to its age it is covered in lead paint. We've been careful but haven't resorted to extreme measures. My levels have always tested near zero.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

The house is and this is true,178 years old and I was told to replace the glass instead that replace the whole window. I don't have small children, and if I have lead paint they told me to do two coats of primer and one or two coats of paint, and I am doing that.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Our house is 125 years old and we replaced the windows. Some of our sashes needed work, too so that got done at the same time. DH is a remodeler so that helps with the cost as he put them in himself. We did a room at a time. I was thrilled to get windows that tilted in to clean and got rid of those old aluminum combination storm windows. Those were very hard to clean. We've been in our house 20 years now and only have one room to go and it has a big double window in it. Unless you are trying to stay with the same style as the house was built I'd go for replacements. It made our house easier to heat too.


----------

